# Painting VC and Calipers



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi im gona be painting my VC and calipers this weekend just wondering if anyone has any hints on it. Also the torque ratings on the VC bolts cause im gona remove it and then paint it. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I recently painted my calipers and all and i highly suggest removing them getting a dremel and using the metal brush and clean them reall really good...prime them with high tmep primer and then go for it...but use high temp paint


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I HIGHLY recommend the G2 caliper paint system. I helped Sean paint his a lovely shade of bright red, and they look amazing. Definately worth the price.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G2 also makes an engine enamal(sp?)

www.G2usa.com


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks guy's im checking their site now ill post some pics when its done


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I was going to paint my calipers last weekend, but the damn dealer when they changed my oil and rotated my tires, used an air gun to put the tires back on and I can't physically get the nuts off with the trunk supplied remover. So since I'm getting new tires any day now, when they replace the rims, I'm going to make sure they're hand/torque wrench tightnend so I can take them off again and paint the calipers.

Seth


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with their interior paint system? Does it sound as good as they make it sound on the commercial?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Yeah,
> I was going to paint my calipers last weekend, but the damn dealer when they changed my oil and rotated my tires, used an air gun to put the tires back on and I can't physically get the nuts off with the trunk supplied remover. So since I'm getting new tires any day now, when they replace the rims, I'm going to make sure they're hand/torque wrench tightnend so I can take them off again and paint the calipers.
> 
> Seth *


Get yourself a 4 way lug wrench.Stand on one end and pull up on the other.It always works for me


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

me too.... 4-way tire wrench's own


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I did the stand on one end and pull the other trick...I broke my stud  This was the very night that I bought the car, I think the wheels hadnt been taken off for a while and the lugs were a bit rusted on :-/

ah well, I need to put another stud in tho, asap. since its on the front, i prolly do it tommorow if i get my license back (crosses fingrs)

speeking of caliper painting too, is it ok to paint the inside of the brake rotor? The part that doesnt touch the pad, just has the studs on it and the rim sits on it. Cuz my rotas have extra holes cut out between the stud holes to reduce weight, and my rotors are rusty as hell on that part and I just want to spray it black since it shows so well.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Paint away! As for the stud, it isn't as hard as it looks to change it.All you need is :socket set to remove the caliper, 4 way to remove wheel and a BFH(Big F**king Hammer) to remove the stud.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Dont stand on the lug wrench. Like G2-0 said, you are gonna snap your stud. Put pressure in the opposite direction with your foot placed on one part of the wrench, then pull with your body mass in the direction you need the lug to move.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

superhonda.com has GREAT!!! instructions and IS! fairly simple to do... just goto Super Honda dot com , and scroll down a few times and u'll see a nice blue pic of a brake kaliper!.. its great. check it out.!!


----------

